# Join Uber Lawsuit



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool. Thanks. Looks like it's moving forward and not in Ubers favor.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

This kind of lawsuits will end up removing the best thing about using the Uber app: the fact that I can drive when I want to or if I want to and stop when I so desire. They don't control my time and place of work and therefore they are not my employer. The moment they become my employer I will have to look for a better job.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing wrong with getting expenses reimbursed. That lady should be the new Uber CEO. Regardless if there were no lawsuit, the government will eventually regulate it and the drivers will have to pay to comply. At least if this case wins, Uber will have to pay those expenses.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> This kind of lawsuits will end up removing the best thing about using the Uber app: the fact that I can drive when I want to or if I want to and stop when I so desire. They don't control my time and place of work and therefore they are not my employer.


I've had plenty of on the road jobs where I set my own schedule and I was still their employee. If Uber lets you decide the rates and circumstances of your job then and only then will you not be an employee.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JLA said:


> I've had plenty of on the road jobs where I set my own schedule and I was still their employee. If Uber lets you decide the rates and circumstances of your job then and only then will you not be an employee.


Ahhhhhhhhh, setting my own rates and my own cleaning fee. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


Well, hopefully Uber will create a separate entity that will hold all the drivers that insist on getting banged without Vaseline.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


Well, last I heard McDonalds didn't introduce a surge pricing gouging their customers out so they'll take it out on the employees. Unfortunately, Travis is not going to "negotiate" with you. Nor are you in any way considered a "partner". You're looked at as extremely disposable. Stop making this into something it isn't.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> This kind of lawsuits will end up removing the best thing about using the Uber app: the fact that I can drive when I want to or if I want to and stop when I so desire. They don't control my time and place of work and therefore they are not my employer. The moment they become my employer I will have to look for a better job.


Illogical. I've experienced being a company employee with a flex schedule (works much like Uber) and an Independent Contractor for several companies. I've also worked for companies who reimbursed my auto mileage and everyone have done so at or near the IRS allowance rate. I agree the flex scheduling is very important, if not the most. Now, I also agree I prefer to be an IC over employee but Uber driving really isn't a true IC. Uber controls everything except my work hours which makes them an employer/employee relationship with flex scheduling. They currently hide behind the IC status to pass expenses on the the drivers, but most drivers are too ignorant to know they just took on Uber's liabilities.

If I were a true IC, I'd be able to build a personal clientele, collect tips as I see fit, and not participate in an idiotic rating system that could get me "fired", and many more issues that Uber controls.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with.


Negotiate? Really? The only negotiating Uber will consider from drivers will be forced upon them by lawsuits. Uber driver = prey.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

J. D. said:


> If I were a true IC, I'd be able to build a personal clientelle, collect tips as I see fit, and not participate in an idiotic rating system that could get me "fired", and many more issues that Uber controls.


_- Personal clientele_ is not on this business model. On the other hand, I'm always busy from the moment I turn on the App to the moment I shut it down. That is one of the beauties of the system.
_- Collecting tips_- tips are good and welcome as long as we don't enforce it and make the rider feel guilty if they don't tip. So I kind of agree with the idea of "no need to tip because it is a cashless business" but any tip given with pleasure is accepted with pleasure as well.
_- idiotic rating_ - I'm with you 100% on this one. I wish they would change to a thumbs up/down system.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Nothing wrong with getting expenses reimbursed. That lady should be the new Uber CEO. Regardless if there were no lawsuit, the government will eventually regulate it and the drivers will have to pay to comply. At least if this case wins, Uber will have to pay those expenses.


When it's discovered 200,000 people from one company owe $5,000 each to the IRS, things will change quickly.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> _- Personal clientele_ is not on this business model. On the other hand, I'm always busy from the moment I turn on the App to the moment I shut it down. That is one of the beauties of the system.
> _- Collecting tips_- tips are good and welcome as long as we don't enforce it and make the rider feel guilty if they don't tip. So I kind of agree with the idea of "no need to tip because it is a cashless business" but any tip given with pleasure is accepted with pleasure as well.
> _- idiotic rating_ - I'm with you 100% on this one. I wish they would change to a thumbs up/down system.


Lyft and many other busineses like restaurants are "cashless" too but even if you have no cash you can still tip. The waitress will make you feel "guilty" by.......following you out the door and inquiring if there was some type of problem. Sometimes she'll make note of the car you arrived in.

The problem with these rideshares is the users really think they're anonymous. Try not tipping the bartender and see if you get another drink within 10 minutes of your request.....if at all.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> _- Personal clientele_ is not on this business model. On the other hand, I'm always busy from the moment I turn on the App to the moment I shut it down. That is one of the beauties of the system.


I think we just said the same thing. This business model more closely fits employee instead of independent contractor, but fits neither perfectly.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


The problem is Uber "adjusts the business model" to Ubers benefit. If drivers were true independent contractors, drivers would be doing the adjusting.

Either Uber is just an app as it claims or Uber is an employer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


I nominate you to negotiate with Uber on drivers behalf.

Go negotiate with your partner and then come back and let us know how it went.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> This is an "encounter" type of business (as opposed to "relationship" type of business). The beauty of it (for the rider) is its consistency just like any other franchise (McDonald's , etc). I agree that there is room for improvement (and Uber is always adjusting the business model), but I don't want to lose the 'magic' behind the 'Uber' idea. Instead of looking at Uber as the bad guy we need to look at Uber as the partner we want to negotiate with, but let's keep it as a business opportunity of two separate concerns. I don't want to work for Uber as an employee (at least not as a driver).


Mcdonalds is able to achieve consistency because Mcdonalds controls every aspect of its business, just like Uber

Mcdonalds is an employer, Uber is an employer.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is how Uber will negotiate


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> This kind of lawsuits will end up removing the best thing about using the Uber app: the fact that I can drive when I want to or if I want to and stop when I so desire. They don't control my time and place of work and therefore they are not my employer. The moment they become my employer I will have to look for a better job.


It's all Uber's fault. They can't have it both ways. They tried to deceive every one by calling rideshare. Rideshare is when the driver states the direction the time of travel and how much per seat he wishes to charge.

Uber sets the amount paid, reduces rates without consultation, directs drivers to pick up without any knowledge of the destination and arbitrarily deactivate them without any review process.

Uber have only themselves to blame.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

The drivers that DON'T have Uber's back definitely out numbers the loyal sheep... Uber will be paying for their BS at some point. I hope they hang Travis by his ass hair.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> The drivers that DOESNT have Uber's back definitely out numbers the loyal sheep... Uber will be paying for their BS at some point. I hope they hang Travis by his ass hair.


They will pay up not too long after they go public, their stock will skyrocket at first and then it's just a matter of how far and how soon the stock falls...sell it short i tell ya.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Toby said:


> They will pay up not too long after they go public, their stock will skyrocket at first and then it's just a matter of how far and how soon the stock falls...sell it short i tell ya.


Buy puts instead. More money


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Well, hopefully Uber will create a separate entity that will hold all the drivers that insist on getting banged without Vaseline.


POST # 8 /ARIV005 : Bison is indeed
Chortling over the
New AND Improved Signature!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 /ARIV005 : Bison is indeed
> Chortling over the
> New AND Improved Signature!


Thank you....My creativity levels are rising since I started hanging out in this forum...


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

Mine too...haha


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope teh ones pushing to be employees are happy working the crappy shifts.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Toby said:


> http://uberlawsuit.com/


I emailed the attorney to say her work is important and she replied to say thank-you. I thought that was both nice but unusual at the same time. People should not be afraid to share their thoughts with them.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you guys seen Gone in Sixty Seconds? That's what we drivers are, "Gone in Sixty Seconds." We are not a damn partner, the word Uber "support" goes out to the pax only. Uber will try to give you a bs response, if any, everytime you try to question them. Uber will not, can not, care about it's so called "partners".

Thanks to them, and yes thanks to them, I think I'm getting a $500 Red light ticket from last week when I was transporting a PAX. This will be my first ever ticket, and it only happened when I started driving for these fools...

From now on, everything that happens, I will blame every single thing on Uber.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Jack 323 said:


> Have you guys seen Gone in Sixty Seconds? That's what we drivers are, "Gone in Sixty Seconds." We are not a damn partner, the word Uber "support" goes out to the pax only. Uber will try to give you a bs response, if any, everytime you try to question them. Uber will not, can not, care about it's so called "partners".
> 
> Thanks to them, and yes thanks to them, I think I'm getting a $500 Red light ticket from last week when I was transporting a PAX. This will be my first ever ticket, and it only happened when I started driving for these fools...
> 
> From now on, everything that happens, I will blame every single thing on Uber.


Did you ask if they have representation in your area? I never run lights for anyone, they won't pay it that's why they're in your backseat. I may speed a little to catch the light cycle if I'm familiar with the area but that's it.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Either Uber is just an app as it claims or Uber is an employer.


Well Uber is most certainly not just an app but I understand their strategy to hide behind that fantasy... The scumbags.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/technology/243840-ubers-model-under-fire-from-washington#


Looks like more are taking notice. You have to get about half way through the article to see that congressional gridlock may not matter. Changes may start to happen relatively soon on a national level.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

because of this law suit, they got rid of the tip system?

http://uberlawsuit.com/Businessweek.pdf


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

The article states you need to swipe YES on the app. However, the Privacy Statement itself says "once you open the app after that July Date, you automatically agree to THIER new terms"... Either way, it sound like it can be easily manipulated since its electronic.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Looks like more are taking notice. You have to get about half way through the article to see that congressional gridlock may not matter. Changes may start to happen relatively soon on a national level.


Good article, man.

Sharing economy firms did well for themselves exploiting loopholes in the legal system. Let's face it, Uber, Lyft, etc got mega rich by evolving faster than either the law or government regulations could adapt. Finally, the establishment is beginning to understand something stinks, and it ain't the drivers; it's the shady business models used by these guys to skirt the system. Uber on.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Does anyone know when the jury trial starts?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Does anyone know when the jury trial starts?


From http://uberlawsuit.com/:

"The next step in the case will now be for the court to decide class certification, which would define the scope of the case and which drivers can be covered under it. The court has set a hearing on class certification for August 6, 2015."


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberLawsuit attorneys are looking for drivers who were deactivated. If you or a driver you know was deactivated please contact the law firm for the Uber Lawsuit. I don't think it is relevant what state you are from for this purpose. They are just looking for reasons drivers in general get deactivated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> because of this law suit, they got rid of the tip system?
> 
> http://uberlawsuit.com/Businessweek.pdf


No, because of Ubers tip system, drivers brought this lawsuit.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

not really good attorney if 2 years later it still haven't affected uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Well Uber is most certainly not just an app but I understand their strategy to hide behind that fantasy... The scumbags.


POST # 31 /J. D. : Sir! You bring Dishonor
and Disrepute to so-
called "Scumbags" by Comparing them to
the BilgeBottomy #[F]Uber Pandemic
Parasite! Surely, putting a Little More
OOMPH! into Your Invective will add to
Tricky 'Nicky's Argita, a Worthy Goal.

Speaking of.....Welcome to the Ranks of
Well-Known Members. Great Job!

Mentoring Bison, Congratulates.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

"According to court documents, the contract included an arbitration clause that barred the drivers from bringing class action lawsuits against the company."

drivers cannot bring class action lawsuit against uber, however, passengers can bring class action lawsuit against the company. We can't stop them if they WANT to tip via the app.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> not really good attorney if 2 years later it still haven't affected uber.


Huh? This is how our legal system works. It's like a game of chess and each side, plaintiffs & defendants, get to make their moves in front of a judge. Each move in court has to be scheduled months in advance. Fun!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Huh? This is how our legal system works. It's like a game of chess and each side, plaintiffs & defendants, get to make their moves in front of a judge. Each move in court has to be scheduled months in advance. Fun!


a good attorney will get this done couple months top, a decent lawyer .... well it's been 2 years.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> not really good attorney if 2 years later it still haven't affected uber.


Law suits, especially class actions, often take more time than we would like. About 8 years ago, I sued my employer, a large city government; that case took about 1.5 years to settle.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> a good attorney will get this done couple months top, a decent lawyer .... well it's been 2 years.


And a good attorney (like the ones uber has) can drag it out for years.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> "According to court documents, the contract included an arbitration clause that barred the drivers from bringing class action lawsuits against the company."
> 
> drivers cannot bring class action lawsuit against uber, however, passengers can bring class action lawsuit against the company. We can't stop them if they WANT to tip via the app.


Drivers ARE bringing a class action against Uber. Who do you think is behind this lawsuit?

Uber is trying to limit the quantity of drivers joining this lawsuit by adding clauses to driver agreements that will ultimately be found to be unenforceable by Uber.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jack 323 said:


> Have you guys seen Gone in Sixty Seconds? That's what we drivers are, "Gone in Sixty Seconds." We are not a damn partner, the word Uber "support" goes out to the pax only. Uber will try to give you a bs response, if any, everytime you try to question them. Uber will not, can not, care about it's so called "partners".
> 
> Thanks to them, and yes thanks to them, I think I'm getting a $500 Red light ticket from last week when I was transporting a PAX. This will be my first ever ticket, and it only happened when I started driving for these fools...
> 
> From now on, everything that happens, I will blame every single thing on Uber.


Jack 323 , let me know if you get a Red Light ticket that will be processed. I charge $75 to have that ticket summons never sent to you and never go on your record. Some won't be processed without my help but it depends on where you got the ticket in LA.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

observer said:


> Drivers ARE bringing a class action against Uber. Who do you think is behind this lawsuit?
> 
> Uber is trying to limit the quantity of drivers joining this lawsuit by adding clauses to driver agreements that will ultimately be found to be unenforceable by Uber.


The issuer of contract (Uber) can include whatever bullshit they want. However, no provision may legally contract away another's legal right. In this case, Uber's arbitration clause was so pathetically self-serving--at driver's expense--that judge threw it out. Yes, it feels so sweet to win something.  Read the news below courtesy of chi1cabby:










BUSINESS
UPDATE 2-*Uber loses bid for arbitration in U.S. driver lawsuit*
Wed, Jun 10 23:14 PM IST
(Adds Uber statement in paragraph 4, plaintiff attorney in paragraph 7)

By Dan Levine and Jonathan Stempel

SAN FRANCISCO, June 10 (Reuters) -* Uber lost a bid to force arbitration in a lawsuit brought by its drivers, as a U.S. judge ruled* the smartphone-based *taxi service's 2013 and 2014 employment contracts dealing with arbitration from were "unconscionable, and therefore unenforceable."*

The ruling, from U.S. District Judge Edward Chen in San Francisco on Tuesday, allows the lawsuits over driver background checks to continue in federal court. Arbitration is generally viewed as a more friendly forum for corporate defendants.

The decision is the latest in a host of legal and regulatory challenges facing Uber. Earlier this year, the same judge rejected Uber's bid to deem its drivers independent contractors, which would have prohibited them from recovering a range of expenses. Chen said a jury would decide that question.

In a statement on Wednesday, Uber said it disagreed with the arbitration ruling and plans to appeal.

Plaintiff Ronald Gillette sued Uber late last year after he was told something surfaced in his consumer background report, and he was terminated. The lawsuit is a proposed class action alleging violations of fair credit reporting laws, among other claims.

In the ruling this week,* Chen said drivers' right to opt out of arbitration was "illusory" because the language was buried on the second-to-last page of the 2013 agreement.*

Andrew Lee, an attorney for Gillette, said they are pleased and look forward to litigating the merits of the case. The ruling could make it possible for more drivers to join other class actions currently pending against Uber, Lee said.

The case in U.S. District Court, Northern District of California is Ronald Gillette et al. vs. Uber Technologies et al., 14-5241. (Reporting by Dan Levine; Editing by David Gregorio and Cynthia Osterman)


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

There are other provisions put into the contract that won't hold up in court.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OCBob said:


> There are other provisions put into the contract that won't hold up in court.


No doubt. Our friendly technology company only thinks about itself. Oh, brother. Sigh! Feels so good watching Judge Chen tear that contract apart.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

atomix said:


> The issuer of contract (Uber) can include whatever bullshit they want. However, no provision may legally contract away another's legal right. In this case, Uber's arbitration clause was so pathetically self-serving--at driver's expense--that judge threw it out. Yes, it feels so sweet to win something.  Read the news below courtesy of chi1cabby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because a company asks you to sign a contract, does not necessarily make that contract legally binding.

For example, noncompetes are unenforceable in California, I was asked, then told, to sign one. I refused, still working at that company 10 months later.


----------



## DUber2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Question? Can we not deduct the standard .57 cents per mile allowed mileage deduction with the IRS when we file our taxes as an independant contractor? As I see it I am approaching almost 2000 miles this month, that's $1140.00 in mileage allowance against my tax liability for the $4000.00 I will make. 

Uber should only take 10% of each fare and stop being greedy at 20% plus the "Dollar" rider fee. The 20% fee and the $1 rider fee Uber takes is also tax deductible. Uber should Stop misleading riders that tips are included. As an Uber "partner" driving to the rider, picking rider up and safely, comfortably delivering to their destination is the "service". Waitresses, bartenders, cabbies, dancers, all provide "service" and are to be tipped. We should be tipped. Employees are not tipped typically.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

atomix said:


> The issuer of contract (Uber) can include whatever bullshit they want. However, no provision may legally contract away another's legal right. In this case, Uber's arbitration clause was so pathetically self-serving--at driver's expense--that judge threw it out. Yes, it feels so sweet to win something.  Read the news below courtesy of chi1cabby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, that contract was 8 pages long, with 12 clauses. I only had a problem with three clauses, noncompete clause, no class action clause and forced arbitration clause.

I WROTE them saying that by signing the employment agreement I would severely limit my rights and future job possibilities, and for those reasons I would not sign.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

observer said:


> Just because a company asks you to sign a contract, does not necessarily make that contract legally binding.
> 
> For example, noncompetes are unenforceable in California, I was aaked, then told to, sign one. I refused, still working at that company 10 months later.





observer said:


> BTW, that contract was 8 pages long, with 12 clauses. I only had a problem with three clauses, noncompete clause, no class action clause and forced arbitration clause.
> 
> I WROTE them saying that by signing the employment agreement I would severely limit my rights and future job possibilities, and for those reasons I would not sign.


Good job, man. Glad to hear of your courage to "stand your ground." Yea, companies love lording their position over people. Bogus. Anyway, contracts are only valid as far as they are legal; sadly, most people are unaware of this, so lock themselves up in imaginary handcuffs that aren't really there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

atomix said:


> Good job, man. Glad to hear of your courage to "stand your ground." Yea, companies love lording their position over people. Bogus. Anyway, contracts are only valid as far as they are legal; sadly, most people are unaware of this, so lock themselves up in imaginary handcuffs that aren't really there.


Yupp, 300 drivers signed the agreement, as far as I know I am only one who did not sign. I'm sure every single one of them thinks they are bound by what they signed.

I figured worst that could happen if they fired me, was to file for unemployment.

Like a friend once told me, I was looking for a job when I found this one...


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

This is really good news for drivers http://www.staffingindustry.com/Res...sclassification-lawsuit-for-228-million-34388


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

If/when the drivers win this lawsuit. what do you think those uber assholes will do? They can't pull out of cali but if drivers are considered employees will they just pass on the extra expenses by taking a bigger %? Thoughts?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Toby said:


> If/when the drivers win this lawsuit. what do you think those uber assholes will do? They can't pull out of cali but if drivers are considered employees will they just pass on the extra expenses by taking a bigger %? Thoughts?


Uber will absolutely have to charge more for UberX and probably other platforms.
Drivers would become employees. Sadly a lot of drivers fear that. I on the other hand believe flexibility with scheduling should remain the same. One problem is too many drivers on the road. Uber should just be business as usual with drivers logging on. The difference would be how many drivers are allowed to log on. If Uber is responsible for minimum wages THAT creates reciprocal accountability. THAT means both Uber and the Driver would be accountable to one another for productivity quotas or profitability. Drivers online are guaranteed income and Uber would have to pay attention to metrics and assign quotas to assure their own profitability. Right now the ONLY accountability is to Uber. Uber doesn't give a rats a*$ if drivers lose money. THAT will change!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

The countdown begins! Less than a month before we find out about that Class Action status!


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

observer said:


> I nominate you to negotiate with Uber on drivers behalf.
> 
> Go negotiate with your partner and then come back and let us know how it went.


-- you are funny!!!!! LOL . Definitely made my day!!!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

observer said:


> I nominate you to negotiate with Uber on drivers behalf.
> 
> Go negotiate with your partner and then come back and let us know how it went.


Hard to do, as Uber is the ultimate SILENT partner.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fast growing Instacart just changed their "personal shoppers" from independent contractors to EMPLOYEES. I couldn't get a straight answer if the delivery drivers were still ICs or not though.

My post regarding the "maids on demand" with a link pointing to the article regarding the same obvious upcoming issues got no responses on this forum. The plaintiffs were some female movie star wannabes from Serbia that gambled on Hollywood, were promptly reduced to IC on demand app toilet cleaners and are claiming "rights" a year after jumping off the boat. Some of their gripes were not being compensated for their time when they had to wait 1/2 hour for someone to unlock the door to the house and not being paid for overtime when there was no way they could complete the job within the time alotted. Now, I hate to judge but those sisters were NOT pretty. I'd rather encounter an off-da-chain pit bull in the alley.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

VIncent said:


> I hope teh ones pushing to be employees are happy working the crappy shifts.


If everyone's getting paid hourly, which are the "crappy" shifts?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> If everyone's getting paid hourly, which are the "crappy" shifts?


I think Uber won't be have to 'schedule' drivers. There are always too many. More than likely it will be first come first served with a cut off when limit is reached.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> I think Uber won't be have to 'schedule' drivers. There are always too many. More than likely it will be first come first served with a cut off when limit is reached.


That's how that popular Instacart is operating. You have to tell them the shifts you can work a week in advance and if you have to call off or cancel you're booted and next in line gets the work. So much for "flexibility" and "just sign on and drive whenever you want", right?


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Can someone please explain to me what the lawsuit regarding the background check is about?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the lawsuit regarding the background check is about?


chi1cabby can you answer her question?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the lawsuit regarding the background check is about?


*Uber faces a class action lawsuit over credit reports during background checks

Uber Lyft Sued Over Background Checks: Driver Says Firms Obtained Reports Without Proper Disclosure
*


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Toby said:


> http://uberlawsuit.com/[/QUOTE
> Tomorrow the judge will rule on the case and God is with the driver !
> The next step in the case will now be for the court to decide class certification, which would define the scope of the case and which drivers can be covered under it. The court has set a hearing on class certification for August 6, 2015. We expect that Uber will argue that most drivers are bound by an arbitration clause, which prevents them from benefiting from a class action case in court. In another case (which challenges Uber's background checks), the same judge who is presiding over our case ruled that Uber's arbitration clause is unconscionable and unenforceable. However, Uber has appealed that decision. In the event that the arbitration clause is ultimately enforced, we plan to file individual arbitration cases for drivers who may be bound by the arbitration clause. So if you did not opt out of Uber's arbitration clause within 30 days of accepting the agreement (and most drivers did not), please CONTACT US so that we can add you to our list of drivers to pursue individual arbitration if we need to do that, so that you can be assured of being covered by the result we obtain. If you accepted an Uber contract within the last 30 days, you can still opt out of the arbitration clause by emailing [email protected] and saying you want to opt out of the arbitration clause. IN OTHER WORDS, EVEN IF WE WIN THE CASE, YOU MAY NOT RECOVER ANYTHING FROM IT UNLESS YOU CONTACT US TO SIGN UP FOR ARBITRATION. SO PLEASE EMAIL ELIZABETH LOPEZ, AT [email protected], TO SIGN UP FOR ARBITRATION, IN THE EVENT THAT WE NEED TO FILE INDIVIDUAL ARBITRATIONS FOR DRIVERS. MORE THAN A THOUSAND DRIVERS FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED US TO JOIN OUR LIST.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Tomorrow the judge will rule on the case and God is with the drivers !
The next step in the case will now be for the court to decide class certification, which would define the scope of the case and which drivers can be covered under it. The court has set a hearing on class certification for August 6, 2015. We expect that Uber will argue that most drivers are bound by an arbitration clause, which prevents them from benefiting from a class action case in court. In another case (which challenges Uber's background checks), the same judge who is presiding over our case ruled that Uber's arbitration clause is unconscionable and unenforceable. However, Uber has appealed that decision. In the event that the arbitration clause is ultimately enforced, we plan to file individual arbitration cases for drivers who may be bound by the arbitration clause. So if you did not opt out of Uber's arbitration clause within 30 days of accepting the agreement (and most drivers did not), please CONTACT US so that we can add you to our list of drivers to pursue individual arbitration if we need to do that, so that you can be assured of being covered by the result we obtain. If you accepted an Uber contract within the last 30 days, you can still opt out of the arbitration clause by emailing [email protected] and saying you want to opt out of the arbitration clause. IN OTHER WORDS, EVEN IF WE WIN THE CASE, YOU MAY NOT RECOVER ANYTHING FROM IT UNLESS YOU CONTACT US TO SIGN UP FOR ARBITRATION. SO PLEASE EMAIL ELIZABETH LOPEZ, AT [email protected], TO SIGN UP FOR ARBITRATION, IN THE EVENT THAT WE NEED TO FILE INDIVIDUAL ARBITRATIONS FOR DRIVERS. MORE THAN A THOUSAND DRIVERS FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED US TO JOIN OUR LIST.
All details @ www.uberlawsuit.com


----------



## DUber2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

New to this blog thing. Has anyone else realized what a scam the "Promo Codes"are? Do you realize if "rider" does not enter promo code at time of request Driver does not get $5.00 and pax does not get $20.00 off firtst ride? BUT UBER STILL GETS A NEW RIDER. WTF. Now the bastards start a rider to rider referral program completely ruining the Driver promo codes and rendering them nearly useless. After I spent nearly $1000.00 in printing up "Promo Code" materials and distributing 10,000 pieces to only get a return of 12 new sign ups. Has anyone else spent good money on promoting Uber to get little or no return?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DUber2015 said:


> New to this blog thing. Has anyone else realized what a scam the "Promo Codes"are? Do you realize if "rider" does not enter promo code at time of request Driver does not get $5.00 and pax does not get $20.00 off firtst ride? BUT UBER STILL GETS A NEW RIDER. WTF. Now the bastards start a rider to rider referral program completely ruining the Driver promo codes and rendering them nearly useless. After I spent nearly $1000.00 in printing up "Promo Code" materials and distributing 10,000 pieces to only get a return of 12 new sign ups. Has anyone else spent good money on promoting Uber to get little or no return?


Start giving out Lyft rider codes!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

DUber2015 said:


> New to this blog thing. Has anyone else realized what a scam the "Promo Codes"are? Do you realize if "rider" does not enter promo code at time of request Driver does not get $5.00 and pax does not get $20.00 off firtst ride? BUT UBER STILL GETS A NEW RIDER. WTF. Now the bastards start a rider to rider referral program completely ruining the Driver promo codes and rendering them nearly useless. After I spent nearly $1000.00 in printing up "Promo Code" materials and distributing 10,000 pieces to only get a return of 12 new sign ups. Has anyone else spent good money on promoting Uber to get little or no return?


Oh good god NO! Too many other ways to make good money working when I want, to spend a dime on Uber. There are 2 types of Uber drivers--those who have wised up to their deceit and those who are still driving.


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I wonder how much in retainer fees the lawyers have cashed in the last 3 years?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

This much (each):


----------

